# how many 30 06 bolt action rifle makes with removeable mag?



## 71challenger (Jan 21, 2009)

Besides Mossberg, Savage, and the defunct Ithaca lsa series? I'm looking at a Savage 111gcns in 30.06 right now. I turned down an Ithaca lsa 65 deluxe which was $460 and beautiful, because I was told parts are hard to come by. For about $60 more I can get a nib Savage, with a wood stock and an accu trigger. Looks like the best deal to me so far. I did't care to much for the Mossberg looks(but that's just me) although the price is very reasonable. Any one know of any other makes and model numbers of guns with a removeable mags? Preferably new, or not too old where parts are still available?
Thanks all in advance.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Tikka makes the T3 models with detachable mags. you can get them in wood or synthetic, stainless or blued. They run $600 or so but have an adjustable trigger and guaranteed moa accuracy. They have some composite parts that some people don't like but I've had one in 300wsm and haven't had any problems with it in 2+ years and about 300 rounds shot through it.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

update on tikkas. i have found them for 475. almost the price of a savage.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i have a browning a bolt with a removabal mag. might be a little more than you were looking to spend but they are prety nice, i havent had any problems with it


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah i was going to say the tikka also and it turns out to be about the same price as the savage sinse you dont have to pay for scope rings with the tikka for it comes with a set. the magazine for it is nice but just make sure you dont brake it because its about 70 bucks to get a new mag but they are not easy to brake. Ive also heard from alot of people that the ejection ports are small and make it hard to load in from the port if your just wanting to fire one at a time but i have no problem with that because the action is so smooth you can just drop a shell in and it slides shut pretty easy.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well there is always the remington 770 and doesnt remington make a model 700 dbm or didnt they not too long ago


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ya i got a remington 700 sps DM which stands for detachable mag. dont think it cost any extra for the detachable mag either.


----------

